# Proteccion para batería de coche



## miquelexpo (Feb 16, 2017)

Hola buenas, He montado unas alas electricas con un motor de elevalunas con un pulsador de 3 posiciones con puente en H para controlar la inversion del motor. La pregunta es la siguiente. Tengo que ponerlo en una bateria de 72Ah (de coche) que tipo de protección antes del pulsador debería poner? cada patilla del pulsador soporta hasta 7A, pero con una bateria de SAI de 9Ah directo sin nada no mueve el mecanismo. los cables son de 2,5mm de sección.


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Feb 18, 2017)

aa mira yo he arreglado varios modulos de vidrios electricos de los coches FAW "chinitos"

el boton esta alimentado por 12 volts y un unico cable que va a GND ahi estamos de acuerdo.

el puente H es con relevadores.

estos modulos chinos son interesantes por que cuando uno pica el boton para subir o bajar vidrio manda 12v al modulo y el modulo lo baja a 5v con un diodito zener que alimenta a un ULN2003 y el ULN2003 exita al relevador

es decir cuando picas subir vidrio seria asi:

subir 12v   se convierte en 5v que seria un *1 logico  *
bajar 0v     sigue siendo 0v que es un *0 logico*

entonces el ULN2003 exita el puente H hecho con 2 reles 
para bajar vidrio es:


bajar 12v   se convierte en 5v que seria un *1 logico  *
subir 0v     sigue siendo 0v que es un *0 logico*

en pocas palabras el boton van directos 12v los relevadores se alimentan con 12v igualmente la interfaz boton relevadores es un ULN2003 

y obviamente no vaz a poner directo a la bateria todo claro que no debe llevar su respectivo fusible.
con uno de 30A es suficiente


----------



## Scooter (Feb 18, 2017)

No he entendido nada del primer post.
_"alas eléctricas"_ ¿Vas a hacer un coche volador y que  pliegue las alas cuando ruede o que?
¿Si has puesto un puenteH que mas te da el pulsador? El problema lo tendrá el puente H. El pulsador solo está "de adorno", es decir que solo pasa la corriente de control que es ridícula o menos.
Como siempre lio de A·h y A. No siempre guardan una relación directa. Así que puede que una batería tenga muchos A·h y muy pocos A o viceversa.

Aclara la pregunta que me he perdido.

Necesitarás un fusible o algo que proteja y poco cosa mas.


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Feb 19, 2017)

pues mi estimado scooter
yo si he visto el boton de los vidrios que va directo a una caja de relevadores que forman un puente H
los modulos traen un pic 12f que esta sensando la corriente que pasa por el puente H y el estado del boton.

cuando pisas boton 1 vez se mueve el vidrio automaticamente hasta que detecta que llego a tope y para 
lo picas 2 veces y se mueve el vidrio hasta que quitas el dedo del boton.

esos modulitos son curiosos pero cuando se descomponen la gente conecta el motor del vidrio directo al boton.

malo que luego el boton se termina carbonizando.


----------

